# Table Saw Blade Alignment



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Need some help.

The blade on my table saw is out of alignment. It is not square with the miter tracks front to back. I've replaced the bearings. The arbor looks true, but maybe hard to tell with the naked eye. Seems very unlikely that the arbor is off. There isn't any noticeable play in the arbor or blade. It spins true, just not parallel with the miter track.

I can't find any adjustments and none in the manual.

I have a Delta Contractor saw: 36-650.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Check to see if the bearings in the arbor are not square in the hole. If they are or you cannot determine if the are the next step would be to loosen the bolts that secure the table to the stand and twist it in the direction that would make the blade line up with the sawblade. It'll take some time to get it perfect. Work at it until it is so. Good Luck.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

It sounds as if your trunnion is out of alignment. Pretty easy fix.
Here is a link that will describe the process.
http://www.newwoodworker.com/algntruns.html


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I put these on both my saws about 6 years ago and haven't had to worry about adjustment since. Well worth the $20
http://www.in-lineindustries.com/saw_pals.html


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Rob,

Thanks a lot. I'm betting this is it and will check it out tomorrow.

Todd


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Still no resolution on my table saw. Taking it to the Delta factory service center next week. Two week backlog.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Just wondering...did you check the trunion?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Did it all the sudden happen or did you just get the saw?

How did you determine it was not parallel? 

The trunion is almost certainly adjustable but it sounds like it is under warranty by you saying you are taking it to the factory.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Checked the trunion and I can't seem to adjust it. I've had it for 5 years. 

I can tell it is out of parallel in two ways... I can align the fence to the miter slots in the table and bring the fence to the blade... you can see the space difference from front to back compared with the insert.

I just can't figure it out, so I'm going to have to take it to a pro.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I can empathize with you. There are some things I would just rather not deal with.
Why don't you order a pair of the PALS linked above. Ask them to install them while they have the saw apart. They will keep the trunion aligned forever. They are extremely easy to install and it shouldn't cost much (if anything) for them to take 5 minutes to get them on.
Just a thought...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

yep I can dig it - I am about fed up too. I have been "gonna do" alot around here for too long like add hydraulics to my mill, build a condnesation kiln, build a slabber, finish building the house,blah blah blah. I am starting to get depressed so I decided to throw money at the problem. Sometimes that actually does help.
I said screw the adding hydraulics I am buying a hydrauilc mill and a Nyle 200DH for my kiln chamber and getting the show on the road so i can FINSIH MY WIFE'S HOUSE!
i can already see I am going to need more than one kiln anyway. I have one chamber built one started in the shop and the panels for a third full sized so I will have a total of three but I have NO equipment completely put together for any of them.:no: 
So I am trying to decide between a Petereson swing mill or a LT40HD Super Electric.
Thanks for letting me rant! It's finaly a relief to publicly admit I can't do all this from scratch in a reasonable period of time and have to actually rely on prebuilt stuff. :laughing:


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Rob said:


> I can empathize with you. There are some things I would just rather not deal with.
> Why don't you order a pair of the PALS linked above. Ask them to install them while they have the saw apart. They will keep the trunion aligned forever. They are extremely easy to install and it shouldn't cost much (if anything) for them to take 5 minutes to get them on.
> Just a thought...


That's a good idea.

TT, you are right that sometimes its best just to throw money at it and stop wasting time. The table saw is such a staple for almost everything I do that I can definately realize this when its down and out.


----------

